

Online Word Counter - markyg
http://wordcountr.com
A simple to use word counter!
======
mathgladiator
I like the histogram. I like the style. It would be really cool if you
collected all the words over time and present a global top ten... But the
trolls would probably put naughty words up.

~~~
markyg
Thanks, its something I knocked up in a day.

The plan is to make a Natural Language Engine, giving you all sorts of
interesting facts about your block of text.

I didn't think of doing a history of all text, thats actually a really cool
idea! I'll have a bit of a think about how to implement this in a nice way.

What you see is the first step to hopefully something that I can grow over
time.

